# Kayak-Canoe hull contour jig



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw this somewhere and saved the pic. It is made from left over cedar strips that have bead and cove edges. The pic. on the left shows a black foam strip on the face of a plywood strip. Just flip this board up and clamp it and the cedar strips are held in-place to be able to transfer the pattern to paper or form material. Come in handy to turn you're favorite plastic canoe hull into a cedar striper.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Same idea but in smaller scale


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Longknife said:


> Same idea but in smaller scale
> 
> View attachment 19016


 
Yup I thought the same thing...


----------

